# Would you use this buckling?



## Pecansandies (Jun 16, 2017)

He's 3/4 Boer, his dad was purebred.

I've got pictures of him when he was a new born and then again at 8 weeks.

He would be used on a commercial Boer herd. 

If you were given the choice, would you be happy with him or look for another buckling?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I love his coloring!

He's 8 weeks old there? He's big in the neck and chest area with lots of skin to grow into. He would be used to sire bucklings for meat, maybe doelings for breeding? He looks a little pinched in the heartgirth and not as heavy in the rear, but he is still young. His rump is sloped a bot, also. All those could just be the way he is standing, too. 

Is he yours or would you be buying him? If buying, what is the price?

I like him, but then, I'm a dairy person.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I have only ever had two meat goats (I don't have them anymore though), so I don't know much about them or what to look for in a future herd sire, but to me he looks like a very nice buckling, thick and big boned.


----------



## Pecansandies (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for the responses.

He is indeed mine, born at my place. I had been using a neighbor's Billy to sire my kids and this year he decided to sell off his purebred Billy in exchange for a purebred Kiko. 

This is my only intact buckling that I have leftt and I am wanting to keep him. I have nothing against the Kiko, just that I don't have any problems with my herd and I find that Boers are more easily marketed in my area.

He would be used for raising commercial Boer meat kids and replacement doelings for others. By no means am I venturing into any show stock or anything.

I'm glad you both like him.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would keep him. You can always sell him later if you change your mind.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I love him! I would keep him he looks like he will be a great sire! I heard that kiko/boer crosses also known as a BoKi are great crosses for meat!


----------



## Pecansandies (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm happy he is well liked. Thanks for the feedback.

My neighbor is going Kiko specifically for their perceived parasite resistance that he is having problems with. I don't mind the Kiko and I bet he'll still have great kids. I'm just more confident in marketing the Angus of the goat world. My experience in my part of the world is that people recognize the Boer and so they do sell easier.

I'll definitely be watching his next round of kids to see how they look - but I'm not sure what I want to gamble on that just yet.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

They are great with parasite resistance


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks like a keeper to me.


----------



## Pecansandies (Jun 16, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pecansandies said:


> I'm happy he is well liked. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> My neighbor is going Kiko specifically for their perceived parasite resistance that he is having problems with. I don't mind the Kiko and I bet he'll still have great kids. I'm just more confident in marketing the Angus of the goat world. My experience in my part of the world is that people recognize the Boer and so they do sell easier.
> 
> I'll definitely be watching his next round of kids to see how they look - but I'm not sure what I want to gamble on that just yet.


Yes!!! Totally understandable and is the same out here. Kid walks in with a red head and it sells better then any other color with the same body. Same thing with black with the cattle. I've also heard great things about kikos but if I don't have a issue I'm not going to trade out what sells great for something that simply just sells. 
As for the buck I'm with the rest! I think he is a handsome little guy and I would for sure give him a go!! Even if he doesn't produce like you want I don't think you would loose anything. So try him if he doesn't work out go shopping


----------



## Pecansandies (Jun 16, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Yes!!! Totally understandable and is the same out here. Kid walks in with a red head and it sells better then any other color with the same body. Same thing with black with the cattle. I've also heard great things about kikos but if I don't have a issue I'm not going to trade out what sells great for something that simply just sells.
> As for the buck I'm with the rest! I think he is a handsome little guy and I would for sure give him a go!! Even if he doesn't produce like you want I don't think you would loose anything. So try him if he doesn't work out go shopping


Because if it ain't broke, don't fix it! Haha

It sounds like I'll keep this buckling. See what kind of kids he can throw and go from there.


----------

